# Couriers from PT > EU / USA



## 6Cab (Feb 2, 2014)

I was reading some threads on here as I have been considering a move to Lisbon in 2014 and I noticed a few other forum members running online businesses out of PT.

I also run an online business, but the thing is I am usually shipping mid-size boxes of around 12kg. I ship to UK, EU, USA. In the UK we have parcelmonkey/parcel2go/etc - does anyone know if any equivalent exists of this in PT? I looked at the national courier service but it is too expensive to work, so wanted to see if anyone had any solutions!

Cheers for any info.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you looked at the normal PT Post Office prices to see if they're OK for you?

I haven't used them much but when I have, I've always thought their prices were very reasonable & FWIW, although they're sometimes a little slow they seem to get there in the end.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Afraid their isn't similar to Parcelmonkey, Pharos etc plenty of courier companies but to get best rates you need to be a registered legit business and get some sort of a deal/contract with some volume business as TM says ask same question with CTT

As theres 3 of you posting about similar problems have any of you thought about getting together to negotiate with companies?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

There may be others 6Cab but I do know that the UK based company Worldwide Parcels also arrange deliveries from Portugal. If you click on the link it brings up a simulator to calculate the price to any destination.

You may be able to glean some more useful information by reading this article from the Martin Lewis website, Money Saving Expert. It is directed at the UK market but may give you pointers to other courier firms operating into the UK at least.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's interesting parcel to send next week might well try that but not seen any DHL in my vicinity for the collection


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good morning Canoeman. If you're referring to Worldwide as "interesting" they do not necessarily use DHL. They contract in from many different carriers using whoever has the capacity and is offering the best rate.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes went into site put appox parcel size and dimensions and results where all DHL from Portugal, UK I get alternatives with all the "parcel" companies, doesn't bother me who delivers if price is right but just wonder on collection as not seen DHL locally had similar with delivery from UK via think it was Pharos where the courier was UPS who again aren't strong in my area so a couple of extra days


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

They may possibly be tied to one particular company in PT like DHL. Certsinly ehenever I have used them in the UK it varied from day to day.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite agree, I'll contact DHL here and see what a likely pickup is or exactly where they are sites not that informative


----------



## 6Cab (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Shame there is no existing discount service specifically for Portugal > rest of world

My business ships a fair amount already so I shall call CTT on Monday to discuss what discounts they could offer.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

have a look a ecoparcel,Ecoparcel - best parcel offers everyday! maybe they can help.
Another service might be citypost area-Postal an irish comp. in Pt.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

6Cab said:


> I was reading some threads on here as I have been considering a move to Lisbon in 2014 and I noticed a few other forum members running online businesses out of PT.
> 
> I also run an online business, but the thing is I am usually shipping mid-size boxes of around 12kg. I ship to UK, EU, USA. In the UK we have parcelmonkey/parcel2go/etc - does anyone know if any equivalent exists of this in PT? I looked at the national courier service but it is too expensive to work, so wanted to see if anyone had any solutions!
> 
> Cheers for any info.



Hello

I have just had a parcel delivered by Pharosparcels it was delivered ontime by UPS and cost £29.56 but by Parcelmonkey there quote was £160.49 i will h ave to stick with Pharosparcels.

Fred


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

We get deliveries from a company called Chronopost but haven't used them to send any items ourselves but you can take a look at their website:

http://www.chronopost.pt/en/chronopost/who-we-are/chronopost-portugal


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

maidentales said:


> We get deliveries from a company called Chronopost but haven't used them to send any items ourselves but you can take a look at their website:
> 
> Chronopost Portugal | Chronopost


Chronopost seems to be a B2B-Service, subsidairy of La Poste (F), but DPD (GeoPost group/La Poste ) a sub too do the B2C service
DPD - Part of GeoPost Group


----------

